# Friday 30 NOV, nearshore



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

Left Sherman Cove about 0730, stopped for some pinfish and headed to the Liberty ship. A little choppy on the way out, but it calmed real nice by about 9. Anyway, got to the Liberty Ship, dropped a pinfish and bam - fish on. Amberjack, short, 24" but a great fight. Dropped another Pinfish, bam, beautiful red snapper back he goes. Drop another pinfish - nothing, nothing, nothing. Well, let me get my sabiki out and try for some bait while I wait. Dropped it tipped with squid and bam, sure feels like a big ol' baitfish. Nope, 13" trigger. In the cooler. Switched my main rod to frozen cigar and get another snapper. Drop another cig, light hit, bait stole. This happens 4 or 5 more times. Go to smaller hook, drop cut cigar, bam another trigger. 14" in the cooler. That's about it for me. My buddy also caught 3 or 4 Snapper. Great day on the water again. Thank goodness for sick days!!! I never have cleaned or eaten trigger fish before, but through advice I learned on here I came home and fillet'd them. No problem once you get through the rock hard skin! I'll eat them tomorrow, I've heard they are good fried up. I'll let you know.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are as good as it gets. um um good


----------



## Fishin Wings (Nov 9, 2007)

You are right about cleaning Trigers. I am new to cleaning saltwater fish(Snowbird-OOPS- Packer fan too-OOPS.... Dam Cowboys!!!! Oh well back to fish talk). I caught some Trigers last trip in early Nov. could use some tips on filleting those tough little buggers. Also I will be back in Jan. 5-12. What is my best bet for fishing at that time of year? Will there be some AJ at that time? Snappers and groupers would be a plus. Would like to stay 8-10 Mi from shore. Any tips would be appreciated.



_"Beats Workin"_


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

get a serated blade Dexter Russell fillet knife and it'll make quick work of those triggerfish... and if you're any good with an eletric knife, it'll be even quicker, especially if you have a pile of 'em... 

ooh, and if they're decent size triggers cut out the throat and bake them :hungry


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

For triggers, I cut just behind the gills (as you would with other fish, verticle to the spine) then run the knife down the top of the spine to the tail. Then grab the loose skin near the dorsal and pull towards the tailand it will come right off. Then you can filet in a usual manner.


----------



## Fishin Wings (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Snapper & Pin Fish,



I'll give that a try. It seamed like the gill plates on those Triggers went quite far back on their body compared to a Blue Gill or other similar shaped pan fish. I hope to get more practice to _"Hone" _my skills.



P.S. Still looking for AJ, Snapper, Grouper or Reds tips.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Sound like you should have changed over and just trigger fished.Glad you enjoyed it .


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a nice day. I didn't know triggers were over the Liberty.

:clap


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

P.S. My wife fried up them triggers and they were excellent eating. I'm gonna have to put them on my targeted species list. Any suggestions on the usual hangouts, techniques for fishing them?


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Them triggers are a blast to catch,but man can they steal bait.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

i secondthat serated fillet knife that was spoken of already works great on any "hard side" fish


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing as orion..."Any suggestions on the usual hangouts, techniques for fishing them?" Do triggers migrate or all they always in the same area as snapper?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Small circle hook and small pieces of squid. They bite very lightly so you may not even feel them. Just drop the bait down give it a few seconds then start reeling. If you feel pressure then you have a fish on. If not then let it sit there a few more seconds then start reeling again. Thats how I fish for them. Just remember that they have to be 12 inches to the fork of the tail not the tip....


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Try grilling the triggers , then making fajitas. Good stuff


----------

